# Light Box for Sale at Ritz



## Rojo22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I was looking through the sunday paper and came across a two light, and white box setup for $99.00 at Ritz.  I am going to go buy one tonight....


http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/301660023.htm


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 4, 2006)

How big is it? I need one that will go up to at least 16" preferably 20"+


----------



## bob393 (Dec 4, 2006)

Seems a hair expensive. But I bet it will work well.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 4, 2006)

I have that one, here's a link to my post way back when:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11225

Don't know if amazon still has it, but I'm sure you can get it cheaper if you look around.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2006)

Although this auction is almost over, it gives you an idea of what is available on Ebay for much less.  Lights at Lowes are cheap and easy to move.

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-PHOTO-LIGHT-TENT-SOFT-BOX-LIGHTING-CUBE-SOFTBOX_W0QQitemZ270061051706QQihZ017QQcategoryZ79008QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270061051706


----------

